# Icons you've made



## wdw_ (Apr 27, 2002)

I thought I'd make a thread where people can post and share icon they've made.

Here are mine:

KoRn Icons (54 Icons)

Steve Jobs Icons (13 Icons)

"Weird Al" Yankovic Icons (27 Icons)

Pixar Icons (19 Icons)


So lets see what you've made.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 27, 2002)

I think you should let us know that these are MAC icons... I spent a while downloading these just to find out that they dont work.

Thanks buddy!


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 27, 2002)

Well, I figured posting this at Macosx.com would imply that they were Mac icons. Sorry.


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

Sweeet, Alfred Matthew Icons...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 27, 2002)

expect to see an updated version of my Hexley Icon tomarrow.  Iconographer is great.  I wish it supported layers and it had anti-aliased text ! Maybe in version 2.5 ?


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

What's wrong with Hexley?


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 28, 2002)

Hello!

I submitted my first icons "Quicksilver" to xicons and have waited a month with no luck.  Anyone know how long it takes for them to do this???

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *What's wrong with Hexley? *



  Nothing is wrong with HIM.  The icon I made is not quite perfect.  I messed up on the drop shadow. I started a thread called Hexley in the bar and Grill, you can download it there.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 28, 2002)

Here is my new Hexley.  the drop shadow is kind of dark.


----------



## voice- (Apr 28, 2002)

Good, keep 'em coming, that icon is on one of my partitions...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 28, 2002)

you used the icon I made ?


----------



## voice- (Apr 28, 2002)

I did...do I have to pay?


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Here is my new Hexley.  the drop shadow is kind of dark. *


If you want the shadow to be lighter then you need to edit the mask.


----------



## voice- (Apr 29, 2002)

Just noticed something, that's a nice number of Weird Al icons


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *I did...do I have to pay? *



 You are just joking right?  No, you do not have to pay. I will not charge for anything I do. (for the Mac). Even if I started writing apps, I would make them freeware.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Just noticed something, that's a nice number of Weird Al icons *


Thanks
Your talking about the fact that Al uses the number 27 in a lot of his videos and other products, right.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 29, 2002)

I made some eMac icons.

eMac Icons (2 Icons)


----------



## MDLarson (May 24, 2002)

Oh wow, I never thought I'd have the opportunity!  Back when I was an AOL fiend (when I was discovering the computer), I tried to upload a very nice set of Civilization II icons.  I had worked SO HARD on the buggers and when I uploaded them for approval, AOL REJECTED them on the grounds of copyright infringment or something.  I was so depressed!  

They're the old school icons, so I hope those count.  I'll try to upload them soon (I have to find them).

o boy o boy o boy o boy


----------



## MDLarson (Jun 6, 2002)

Eh, forget it.  The file size is too big, and nobody would download them anyway.  Really, they were meant for Mac OS 7!


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 18, 2002)

I made an icon of the Jaguar logo today. Thought I would post it here.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jul 18, 2002)

If you guys want to see my first attempt at imatating Aqua, take a look at my avatar...I designed a series of smilies from scratch in PS 7 with many expressions (even an alien if I remember right)  

Not the best, but I suppose it is worth mentioning  

Albert


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 18, 2002)

That's pretty good. It's hard to make aqua shapes. I gave up on trying to make them myself and started using Aquaint.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

wdw: you like weird al? I'm listening to him right now 

great icons btw


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 19, 2002)

To everyone who posted icons: they look great! I wish i could make icons.. i could learn but adobe photoshop is WAY WAY WAY out of my price range! I wish!  Well, i enjoy looking at them!

Much Love,

Rita

The Mac Geekette


----------



## Trip (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey guys, if you're going for an aqua type look don't give up! That's only for weenies to do!

Instead mess around in photoshop, here's what I suggest:

1) Take your shape and add a bevel and emboss filter to it, only change the settings around a bit and change the gloss contuer (sp?) to look somewhat like the image attached to this post.

2) Add a small inner shadow, and make it 50% transparent.

3) Add a satin filter, set at 50% transperent, with the color being white.

Just mess around from there and you'll find what you're looking for! It's easy if you have time to mess around like me.


----------

